# See Batman And Bane Fighting On The Steps Of Gotham City Hall!  New Batman movie scene.



## Omar B (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is a very clear video shot by news cameras of Batman fighting Bane in the new Batman movie.  They kept the same awful suit and the Keysi, but it still looks cool.

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/50714

Another scene  http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansi...ark_Knight_Risesi_Featuring_Tom_Hardy_As_Bane


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just wondering if Bale has gargled any since the last movie... his voice (when he's Batman) sounds like he picks up a handful of pea gravel and swallows it prior to speaking. The man has the presence just not the voice. Remember this?


----------



## Omar B (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the voice, sounds brutal.  And they always reference that he is putting on an affectation in the comics (in fact it's the first thing Dick Grayson says to him in Batman And Robin All Star 1#, I think it's a decent interpretation as opposed to Keaton's whispering.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry, thread necro (blame the link at the bottom of the current Batman thread).

I agree about the voice and liking it. The comics always talk about how he "prepares" to become Batman vs. Bruce Wayne. They also talk about how Batman is more the real him, and Bruce the mask. One thing the movies haven't done too good a job on versus the comics is how dumb/inept Bruce appears in public. One of my favorite books is the novelization of "Knightfall". It really starts to get inside Batman/Bruce's head and the mindset he has as each. It was written by O'Neal who was writing the storylines at that time.


Not a big fan of how Bane looks either.  I think that they should have gotten somebody larger than life.  Someone with the physique of "the strongest man" competitors.  It would have matched more what the comics had.  Plus, he had the mask so you could have always dubbed in the voice later since you wouldn't have seen his face.


----------



## SuperFLY (Oct 18, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I'm just wondering if Bale has gargled any since the last movie... his voice (when he's Batman) sounds like he picks up a handful of pea gravel and swallows it prior to speaking. The man has the presence just not the voice. Remember this?



i hate the voice too. kevin conroy has a perfect voice for batman. whenever i hear him i think batman. even he's said that bales voice was ridiculous. batmans voice should be subtle/dark/powerful and breed a sense of foreboding not screaming in your face with a mouthful of saliva.

in the same way mark hamil had the perfect joker voice (although Heath Ledger's performance was stunning)


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 18, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> i hate the voice too. kevin conroy has a perfect voice for batman. whenever i hear him i think batman. even he's said that bales voice was ridiculous. batmans voice should be subtle/dark/powerful and breed a sense of foreboding not screaming in your face with a mouthful of saliva.
> 
> in the same way mark hamil had the perfect joker voice (although Heath Ledger's performance was stunning)



I do really enjoy Kevin Conroy.  He had the doofy Bruce Wayne voice down and the gritty Batman voice down.

As a side note, anyone play the Arkham Asylum game?  It has Mark Hamil and Kevin Conroy as the voices in it.  The new Arkham City game looks really good as well.


----------



## SuperFLY (Oct 18, 2011)

yeh, one of the few that had 2 distinct voices for bruce and batman. 

its a cracking game! citys out in a week or so


----------



## Omar B (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's something funny foor ya.  Most people who know who he is say I sound exactly like Conroy.  I even auditioned for The Batman when they were starting up that series.


----------

